# Q6600 stock voltage



## diduknowthat (Feb 4, 2010)

For everyone with a Q6600 what's your stock voltage? I always thought it was suppose to be 1.25v, but mine reads 1.15v in my bios.


----------



## Matthew1990 (Feb 4, 2010)

The mobo undervoltages (nice word ^^) the CPU when you are not using it as much, mine i5 runs at 0.9 sometimes. It's called C1E or something like that.


----------



## diduknowthat (Feb 5, 2010)

I think it's 1.15v max, that's how it detects on all programs. I have this thing running at 3.0ghz too .


----------



## TrainTrackHack (Feb 5, 2010)

The stock voltage is set during the binning process, better-quality chips get lower voltages, so usually the voltages vary even within the same batch. Assuming that those numbers are correct, your Q6600 is a gem.


----------



## diduknowthat (Feb 8, 2010)

hackapelite said:


> The stock voltage is set during the binning process, better-quality chips get lower voltages, so usually the voltages vary even within the same batch. Assuming that those numbers are correct, your Q6600 is a gem.



I just double checked it with multiple programs and bios. They all say "vcore = 1.17v, vcore(max)=1.25v, vcore(min)=1.25v. I guess I have a great chip . Can't wait to squeeze more power out of it with a higher OC in the future.


----------



## meticadpa (Feb 8, 2010)

That's your VID.

Mine was 1.18V for one of my Q6600s and 1.25V for the other.

Don't confuse VID with overclocking ability... VID is just an indication of how well a CPU is likely to do, due to the law of averages.

The same goes for steppings. An E0 stepping E8400 should, in theory, overclock higher and more easily (while being slower clock-for-clock) as a result of the looser cache timings, but it wasn't always the case.

If your CPU drops its voltage under load, that's called Vdroop. If it drops voltage from what you automatically set it to in the BIOS, that's Vdrop.


----------

